# Arkansas Flow



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

This weekend we got a good taste of the nice snow melt flow on the Ark, and the question was posed to me - when does the flow "turn off"? I didn't have a solid answer. I feel like late July early August, but I'm not putting $ on that guess.

Assuming the question is when does the flow go back below say 1k, what's the average turn off dates from twin lakes and such? Is there a website that plots this I could direct these inquiries to?


----------



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

Can't find it but has been posted many times, want to say second or third weekend in August, or maybe August 15. I think only 750 is "gaurenteed" if you could call it that. BV/Salida locals will educate us once again.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

The target flow for the Voluntary Flow Management Program is 700 cfs at Wellsville until August 15th, and there will be plenty of water to maintain that level. The snowpack is still solid, and if we get some more rain there is a fair chance the water operators will not have to use any program water to meet this target. If this is the case the water will be held until after the Brown Trout spawn and then released as "winter water".

The Ark is getting ready to jump big time. Twin Lakes Canal Company has a call on all the native inflow into the reservoir at the moment, so they are only releasing 250 even though there is 1300 coming in.... plus it's supposed to get hot towards the end of the week. If I were a wagering man I would bet we see somewhere between 3-4k at the Numbers in the June 9-14th time frame.


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

lmyers said:


> The target flow for the Voluntary Flow Management Program is 700 cfs at Wellsville until August 15th, and there will be plenty of water to maintain that level. The snowpack is still solid, and if we get some more rain there is a fair chance the water operators will not have to use any program water to meet this target. If this is the case the water will be held until after the Brown Trout spawn and then released as "winter water".
> 
> The Ark is getting ready to jump big time. Twin Lakes Canal Company has a call on all the native inflow into the reservoir at the moment, so they are only releasing 250 even though there is 1300 coming in.... plus it's supposed to get hot towards the end of the week. If I were a wagering man I would bet we see somewhere between 3-4k at the Numbers in the June 9-14th time frame.


Come on Logan. Aren't you supposed to say 3,723 cfs at the Granite gauge at 3:22 PM on 6/11/17 or some such thing?


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Phil U. said:


> Come on Logan. Aren't you supposed to say 3,723 cfs at the Granite gauge at 3:22 PM on 6/11/17 or some such thing?


Well, I'm pretty sure I told Bob and Jen 3800 at Below Granite on June 10th like a month ago.....


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

lmyers said:


> Well, I'm pretty sure I told Bob and Jen 3800 at Below Granite on June 10th like a month ago.....


Only a few more days!


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks Logan. That's what I was looking for.


----------

